# Anyone tried a product called Digest RC?



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Anyone tried a product called Digest RC? Does it work? It sounds good, but i don't know where 2 buy it from. On the internet it only seems 2 be avaliable in America as the price is in dollars, on the order forms but i've read that it is a european product.


----------

